
Tessel 2 Announced - sir_kitty
https://tessel.io/
======
NathanKP
The most amazing thing here is that they are offering the option to purchase
optimized Tessels with different modules baked into the main board, and you
can get as few as 10-99 of these optimized Tessels for as little as $35 each.

This has huge potential if you want to create your own Tessel powered device
and resell it. I love that the Tessel people are making hardware as easy to
work with as software.

A combination of 3D printing and optimized Tessel really opens the door to all
sorts of interesting, cheap, low volume, internet connected hardware.

